# florastor



## thickthighs1

I went to wholefoods to find the probiotic but they didnt have it..so i went to the internet,,,wakgreens seems to have it the cheapest-$18.00,walmart is next at $19.00..i think cvs has it for $21.00....going to get some tomrrow but wont try them until the weekend..just in case there is more gas than i expectI take a probiotic now,but there is no gas,,,stomach is used to it..never had that new probiotic that starts with an s,so i dont know how my intestines will act


----------



## thickthighs1

I brought it today..just took my second capsule..no unruly gas yet..thats a plus..atleast i know i can go out and wont be embarrased by the unruly gas..so far that is

brought the 20 capsule supply at walmart


----------



## thickthighs1

I have been using it since Thursday,and I have not had any stink ALL DAY..Someone sat next to me today and I didn't have a smell..still had that burning feeling in my rectum though..when I felt like the gas was trying to escape,i went to the bathroom

Yesterday,I went to church and people sat behind me,i kept getting up because I had such a bloated feeling..i think there was a little fecal smell(but not as bad as it usually is),Very embarrassing


----------



## desprate

Hi TT1..happy 2 hear that u are having success with floraster..can i ask u wht were ur symptoms..wht kind of bo usually u encounter?and how it all started..will be waitin for ur reply..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## thickthighs1

Hi desperate,

I originally had a systemic yeast infection..took me 11/2 years to get rid of it...recently the poo smell came back.I had burning in the anus and would smell like poo when I got nervous..my underarms would smell too..couldn't get the stink out of my shirts.

When I came back and saw the post about florastor, I went out and got it..and it has worked for me..

I started taking it over the weekend and today I have no poo smell and no burning anus today.Somone sat next to me today and yesterday and didn't act like I smelled.

Im going to make sure I NEVER run out of this stuff.!!!!

I have noticed that I smell sometimes like a soft pretzel,but that's okay


----------



## desprate

Hi TTI....that's gr8.....how many times u take florastor?before or after meals?so tell me 1 thing i dont understand why the hell ppl poke or itch there nose from far away like 5 feet away they start showing reactions..and i dont understand my family dont believe me that i smell and my friends also dont believe me and even they swear upon GOD that i dont smell..and the other thing if we smell bad why the hell they itch or rub there nose why dont they grab there noses like they smell something bad..please put some light on it thax

GOD bless us all....


----------



## thickthighs1

When I smelled bad, people did grab their noses..they would TELL me that I stank..it was horrible
I take two capsules a day.One in the morning before breakfast and the other after dinner.
Today someone else sat next to me and I had leaky gas twice(I could feel it coming out) and she didn't react.The poo smell is gone!!!
I think the reason your family and friends don't smell the bad smell is because you are relaxed when your around them. When Im nervous or stressed that is when I smell and have the leaky gas


----------



## desprate

gud TT1 u made it man..so no more reactions from ppl..very kool..so can i ask u wht is ur diet plan?..and u told me u feel the lg but there was no smell?tha's gr8...waitin for ur reply..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## thickthighs1

I DONT EAT ANYTHING WITH HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP...that was a major problem for me,I also have a problem with gluten ..don't know if the gluten has anything to do with the smell though.I know the corn syrup did though..I had a systemic yeast infection.I had gotten rid of the smell before and went back to candy with corn syrup in it,now I know I cant do it anymore.I do not eat red meat _this is just a personal preference
I eat garlic and horseradish to kill any bad bacteria in my gut.Twice a week I do this.
Today had no bad gas or stink..these capsules really work..its funny because I got the stink from an overgrowth of yeast,,hard to believe its gone away because of yeast.
Sometimes I smell like a soft pretzel,but that's okay I will deal with that,better than what I used to smell like...going to get a new box tomorrow, have only two more days left in this box
Now I feel confident to get a job.
BTW Im a girl


----------



## desprate

hey TT1..sorry for the missunderstanding..(girl u did it..u beat the demon..hurray!)..tell me 1 more thing do u get the reactions from some distance or when some1 is close 2 u?i'm really happy that u gain ur confidense gud luck 2 u..just keep in touch..and update us..thax..

GOD bless us.


----------



## thickthighs1

The people would react when they were close to me not.I could smell the poo myself when I got nervous.Sometimes when I sat next to someone ot they sat behind me my butt would get hot..and the smell would come.


----------



## desprate

yea same thing with me the hot sensation in butt and wetness in anal area..so tell me did the poo smell is gone?and now u dont feel any hotness in butt?do u have constipation?waitin for ur reply..

GOD bless us all.


----------



## thickthighs1

Today I was in a meeting and I could feel the hotness in my anus about 30-40 minutes into it...I did not smell like poo though..I smelled like soft pretzels
I have noticed that when I have gas,it doesn't smell..which is a good thing..I know longer smell of poo,but I can smell of soft pretzel.
BTW I had people on both sides of me and no one held their nose or acted like I smelled..hope this probiotic never stops working


----------



## carl100

I need to stop this feeling of hotness in my anus as I can smell slight fecal smells coming out if I have gas stored in my body! I hate this crap so much!


----------



## desprate

Hi carl100..same thing is with me if i hold the gas in for a long time it seeps out and before going for no 2 smell get worse and after bm's..1 more thing i had little mucus after i pass wind..wht are ur updates?after bm's i alwayz wash my rectum with water cauz i alwayz have incomplete evacuation and it's bad but have to do it cauz mucus keep leaking out so i put my finger inside the rectum and wash it from inside until it's little dry and inside there is alwayz some stool left and i try to clean it as much as i can sorry for the description.. but have to tell ..wht do u think guys is this ok to do?

GOD bless us all.


----------



## carl100

I never pass any mucus. I feel my bms have always had incomplete evacuation but thats always happened all my life. I very rarely have any wind helping to push out the bms like other people, Ive always had to push a little and let it drop out. Ive never tried to wash my rectum out as I have never had a problem up until very recently. Its all very confusing and disheartening.


----------



## thickthighs1

Carl100 and Desperate,
try giving yourself an enema and see what happens.I KNOW that sometimes I don't evacuate my bowels fully.I have to clean my bowels out every morning before going outside the house.Sometimes I still don't get it all out.One day I had to come home at lunchtime to clean them out again because sometimes I cant poo on my own..I can feel it in there but cant push it out


----------



## thickthighs1

UPDATE
I still am stink free but the hot anus has come back.I think it has something to do with me eating the peanut bars,,they have agave in them.
.Maybe ALL forms of sugar will make my anus hot I don't know
I have to investigate this.


----------



## carl100

DId you have a fecal smell before or a stale smell and has the smell completely gone?


----------



## thickthighs1

I had the poo smell before and hot anus,when I had diarrhea,there was mucous.Once the diarhhea was gone,so was the mucous.
Today I had to give a presentation with three others,didnt have hot anus but thought I could smell poo..no one acted like they smelled anything though..maybe it was me being self conscious..don't know.


----------



## desprate

Hi TT1.....happy u still are odor free tha's gr8..tell me how to take florastor..before or after meals and wht is ur diet plan?and tell me before starting florastor does ur body odor increases after bm's or diarhea..will be waiting for ur reply dear thax..

GOD bless us all.


----------



## thickthighs1

UPDATE I still have the hot anus,saw a post and think it may have something to do with internal hemmoriods..gonna see a proctologist about them.
Maybe the poo is stuck behind the hemmoriods..yesterday I detected a faint poo smell..I don't think anyone else noticed though


----------



## thickthighs1

MY bm's are the same and the body odor is better AFTER taking the florstar..I still use enemas to evacuate..i can go on my own sometimes but its too big for me to pass(don't know if it has anything to do with the internal hemorrhoids or not).


----------

